

Daytome.com - the new 24in60.com - Tomek_
http://daytome.com/about

======
napoleoncomplex
I'm glad to see this idea continued, I've always been attracted to the spirit
of the project. The lean towards sensationalism of news sites I used to
frequent has more or less made me ignore news as a whole, aside from reading
the occasional Economist issue. All in all, a welcome addition to my daily RSS
feed.

